# Did you vote yet?



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

Just wanted to get an idea of how many of us took the time to vote. Mrs Scar and I do the absentee ballot . How about you?


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 2, 2010)

On my way to work this AM.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 2, 2010)

The wife and I were there as the polls opened this morning. We all need to get out there and make our voices heard. That's all folks.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 2, 2010)

I early voted before I headed back up to camp


----------



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Mrs Scar and I do the absentee ballot . How about you?




 same here...........


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 2, 2010)

Voted on the way to work.  Small town politics, very rarely was there more than one person running for each office.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 2, 2010)

the wife and I did the mail in ballot earlier.....so many crappy choices so it is hard to decide the worse of the worst...


----------



## eman (Nov 2, 2010)

Just went out in the storming rain and made our votes count!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 2, 2010)

Vote Right, take out the trash people!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2010)

Voted by mail last week...


----------



## two-eyes-up (Nov 2, 2010)

voted last friday


----------



## nwdave (Nov 2, 2010)

In Washington, over 95% of the vote is by mail-in ballot.  Fewer excuses of course for not voting, but you know, some just can't be bothered.  You bet we voted.  Have since I became old enough to vote.


----------



## tshine (Nov 2, 2010)

Voted on my way to work this morning...


----------



## arnie (Nov 2, 2010)

The Misses and I voted on the way back from the doctor

Wanted to protect our right to complain


----------



## get2 (Nov 2, 2010)

better believe it.  Just got back, no wait.  Went by the polling place this morning, and the line was out the door.  Sounds like good turnout in the Upstate of SC so far.


----------



## cheezeerider (Nov 2, 2010)

Meeting the wife at the polling place on the way home from work. Kinda hard to slip into a voting booth with your 2 little boys running a muck


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 2, 2010)

Dropping off ballots for me and the wife right after I pick the kids up from school - ballot drop off is right next to the school.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2010)

Im going after work.


----------



## bluechip (Nov 2, 2010)

I voted this morning. 2 kids have voted so it's down to the wife and 1 more kid...


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just got back from voting.


----------



## native (Nov 2, 2010)

Did early voting last week.


----------



## bassman (Nov 2, 2010)

We mailed our in a couple of weeks ago.  wanted to make sure they got there on time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2010)

Small township, but at 9:45 I was #302 to vote, and Mrs Bear #303. Then my son got there at 11AM, and he was #446, and his wife was #447.

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Nov 2, 2010)

I voted early and wife voted today


----------



## meateater (Nov 2, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY! I early voted last week. I've been listening to the radio at work all morning and turned on the tv before I kicked my shoes off when I got home. There's a battle going on in Nevada right now. Sitting back with a bag of chips and red sauce.


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 2, 2010)

meateater said:


> ABSOLUTELY! I early voted last week. I've been listening to the radio at work all morning and turned on the tv before I kicked my shoes off when I got home. There's a battle going on in Nevada right now. Sitting back with a bag of chips and red sauce.


I would LMAO if Harry got the boot.


----------



## carson627 (Nov 2, 2010)

Me and my bride just got back from the polls.


----------



## brokenwing (Nov 2, 2010)

went bright and early this morning.  Good turnout for a small town, i was impressed.


----------

